# CARL-7 YRS OLD-MICHIGAN



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Carl's application to be submitted to GRROW.
IF you are interested in adopting, please email [email protected] !! 
Michigan residents only!
PLEASE THOSE INTERESTED FOSTERING CARL OR OTHER GRs in need,contact GRROW.
Meet Carl! Carl is actually in the care of Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin right now, however they are extremely low on fosters and adopters and he is therefore in a kennel right now (an amazing kennel, but he wants a yard to run in and a house to sleep in oh so badly) so we are hoping our amazing GRRoM community can help here! While we work on finding him a great foster, 
if you feel you would be a great fit for Carl, please email [email protected] to inquire about adopting .

Carl is 7 years old and requires a fenced in yard since he loves to be independent and sniff/run around on his own. He loves attention, to be on the bed and go for car rides! Carl enjoys kids, but he is a strong dog so we are looking for families with kids that are teens or older and will do best as the only dog in the house. We like to think of him as a big goof ball who reminds you of an old man with lots of energy



7


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Everyone is looking for REPUTABLE BREEDER I assume @CAROLINA MOM but when it comes to the adoption of it from a REPUTABLE RESCUE , everyone disappears......
This only brings me to the conclusion that no one here trust himself enough to pass the Application Procedures of a dog. 
Good to know!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Rescue section of the Forum is not as active as it was in past years. There aren't as many members actively involved or volunteering with Rescue Groups or adopting.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope somebody adopts him. So many people are looking for goldens and here's a perfect opportunity.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The reason why the dog is likely being listed with GRROM is because the latter has more volunteers and way more applicants than dogs available to ADOPT. That dog is likely to be fine. 

And actually, he is not listed on Michigan - I thought that was curious and checked.

He is listed as a doodle on GRROW. Appears he was surrendered because of dog aggression, so he needs to be an only dog. 

Of the 5 dogs listed on GRROW, 3 are doodles. For all those people who are looking to buy a doodle from a breeder...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Megora said:


> The reason why the dog is likely being listed with GRROM is because the latter has more volunteers and way more applicants than dogs available to ADOPT. That dog is likely to be fine.
> 
> And actually, he is not listed on Michigan - I thought that was curious and checked.
> 
> ...


AS I EXPLAINED ABOVE, this was a courtesy post by GRROM but the dog is under application list of GRROW which is a great rescue and very picky when it comes to homing. Everyone is tight on fosters ( due to large number of GRs which arrived to US before CDC ban).Currently, all rescues are helping eachother to find suitable homes or fosters. And most of the times rescues are collaborating for local or international rescue projects.
Carl DOES NOT HAVE HUGE dog aggression . He just does not know it. He was just not very socialized with other dogs. So, he needs really a foster where he can relax more or a patient applicant. 
Thank you everyone.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Peri29 said:


> AS I EXPLAINED ABOVE, this was a courtesy post by GRROM but the dog is under application list of GRROW which is a great rescue and very picky when it comes to homing. Everyone is tight on fosters ( due to large number of GRs which arrived to US before CDC ban).Currently, all rescues are helping eachother to find suitable homes or fosters. And most of the times rescues are collaborating for local or international rescue projects.
> Carl DOES NOT HAVE HUGE dog aggression . He just does not know it. He was just not very socialized with other dogs. So, he needs really a foster where he can relax more or a patient applicant.
> Thank you everyone.


We have a very active golden rescue here in IL called As Good As Gold. Would you like me to bring this to their attention bc I will be seeing one of the organizers tomorrow at my training club. Would you consider an IL home bc the post says only Michagan unless I misunderstood. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> Everyone is looking for REPUTABLE BREEDER I assume @CAROLINA MOM but when it comes to the adoption of it from a REPUTABLE RESCUE , everyone disappears......
> This only brings me to the conclusion that no one here trust himself enough to pass the Application Procedures of a dog.
> Good to know!!


You are judging "everyone" a little harshly here. Most of us have a dog so that's not what Carl needs for a home. There are people looking for older dogs but they may not be coming to this forum as much as just looking up rescue organizations. I passed an application process for a rescue 5 years ago before I got Rukie. There were over a hundred applications for lots of the dogs they got and I had a small dog at the time which eliminated the possibility of quite a few others. I know you are passionate about finding homes for these dogs and you do a great service but maybe you're condemning the wrong people just because they buy reputably bred puppies and give them good lives.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> You are judging "everyone" a little harshly here. Most of us have a dog so that's not what Carl needs for a home. There are people looking for older dogs but they may not be coming to this forum as much as just looking up rescue organizations. I passed an application process for a rescue 5 years ago before I got Rukie. There were over a hundred applications for lots of the dogs they got and I had a small dog at the time which eliminated the possibility of quite a few others. I know you are passionate about finding homes for these dogs and you do a great service but maybe you're condemning the wrong people just because they buy reputably bred puppies and give them good lives.


If you read the post;

it is not for strictly looking a home
fostering is another assistance
the aim here is not finding Carl a home . The aim is COLLABORATION /CONRIBUTION / COORDINATION how a real GR dog lover (!) may help a dog in need. It can be by simply sharing it, commenting to keep it on top till someone notices and maybe informs a neighbour / a colleague etc.
There was just a post here 2-3 months ago I do not remember exactly when but was complaining about the number of waiting list at the rescues.
So, if someone is willing to help there are different ways of helping such as sharing and circulating or keeping the post up.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

debbie624 said:


> We have a very active golden rescue here in IL called As Good As Gold. Would you like me to bring this to their attention bc I will be seeing one of the organizers tomorrow at my training club. Would you consider an IL home bc the post says only Michagan unless I misunderstood. Feel free to PM me.


Dear Debbie, they already know each other . As Good As Gold and GROWW have been collaborating on various occasions including dogs imported from Turkey from time to time as I have been told. Would be great though if you can share it with as many people as possible at least to find a foster 💗 I'll still DM you . Many thankssssss. Intention counts ⭐


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I read the original post and post #3 multiple times very thoroughly and agree with cwag's interpretation. The CAPITALIZATIONS, implied insults of people not being able to qualify for a rescue dog and your (!) in your response to her apparently questioning whether she's a REAL GR lover or not are unmistakably rude. I don't doubt your dedication to your cause but an attitude that manifests itself in rudeness that offends and alienates the people you're asking for help from is unnecessary and seems counter productive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reminder all, please be respectful to one another when posting........


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

FurdogDad said:


> I read the original post and post #3 multiple times very thoroughly and agree with cwag's interpretation. The CAPITALIZATIONS, implied insults of people not being able to qualify for a rescue dog and your (!) in your response to her apparently questioning whether she's a REAL GR lover or not are unmistakably rude. I don't doubt your dedication to your cause but an attitude that manifests itself in rudeness that offends and alienates the people you're asking for help from is unnecessary and seems counter productive.


I prefer to be considered rude & blunt in this case than wasting another dog's life. In LA, at least 7 GRs have been abandoned the last month to a shelter below 1 years old upto 10 years old.... CAPITALIZING may disturb you it is only to highlight the important parts of a post because I do not have much time to make it BOLD or fancy. I thank you for respecting our mission .


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I do respect your mission and I definitely consider you to be rude, so I guess you got SOMETHING you wanted out of this thread.....even if it wasn't one of your bullet points


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

FurdogDad said:


> I do respect your mission and I definitely consider you to be rude, so I guess you got SOMETHING you wanted out of this thread.....even if it wasn't one of your bullet points


Well, who knows. People assumes themselves as the others. If you thought I was rude there must be sth triggering in my post better to say in my replies. In brief and I am behind it. Having soo many GRs ending up in shelters post Covid restrictions, I wish 1) the breeding would be under control or only handled by real professionals who wish the best for the lineage of the dogs 2) The breeding facilities would be controlled by Rescue reps because rescues have higher standards homing a dog than a breeder ( except a few REALLY REPUTABLE ones). 3) It is not a secret that rescues have strict rules /standards / restrictions when it comes to find the right family for the dog. Not the right dog for the family. 4) I guess yes, I got sth out of this thread.However, only members who have been following similar threads on such discussions including the adoptions from Foreign Countries would understand.Thank you


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

And final one; no 5a) The families, members here looking for REPUTABLE BREEDERS , I kindly ask you better to say even BEG YOU into visiting the breeders if necessary multiple times from where you are going to purchase a puppy. It is very easy to set up a website and provide you a couple of cute pictures. There are unfortunately those who in the background keep the dogs in horrible conditions.
IF your real intention is to giving home & love to a live being , you would not want to have a dog who keeps the mother dogs under such conditions. Please think twice even thrice before committing into a dog from a breeding facility (1). There are those who are in reality are puppy mills.
If you want to have an example please visit the story of Cheyenne. Heartbreaking..... 
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource - Toledo Dog Adoptions - Page 20

no 5 b) I am not going to sugarcoat anything. Hip, eye and heart clearances may be a standard BUT aswell do not forget about the "C". Work with breeders who are transparent with providing you info & statistics on the hemangiosarcoma & lymphoma in the lineage . When you ask credentials of the breeders, do ask previous buyers due to which illnesses their dogs deceased and the average age. 

This thread has been opened for Carl or similar GRs who may be needing homes but I guess served its purpose on a different level which I am glad for.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to remind everyone to be respectful to one another when posting and within the Forum Rules.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Peri29 said:


> Carl DOES NOT HAVE HUGE dog aggression . He just does not know it. He was just not very socialized with other dogs. So, he needs really a foster where he can relax more or a patient applicant.


A 7 year old dog is not going to change too much. Most dogs, their temperaments become pretty set by the time they are 3 years old. If the original rescue says that this dog has "definite" dog aggression, it likely means exactly that? The best home for him would be an experienced home, fenced yard, who doesn't have other dogs or small children (because of resource guarding issues).

This dog already ended up in rescue because his breeder failed him. That's very likely placing him in a home that did not socialize him even though there is poodle in him (poodles as a breed need to be socialized a ton) and a home that very likely created all of the problems this dog had when they apparently surrendered him. So it is now up to the rescue to ensure that they can find the best retirement home for him.

It may be there are people here on this forum who might fit the bill. But they need to go in with their eyes open and know how to handle the training and care needed for a dog that might have the temperament of an 80 pound miniature poodle (that doesn't like other dogs).

I understand you feel like these dogs are literally living like those dogs in the Sarah McLachlan ASPCA commercials and everyone else doesn't get it, but it's not helping the dog at all when you strike out at everyone who responds here. 









Carl (21-027) New Happy Dog - Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin — Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin


Carl has been in his new home for a few days and already knows all the ins and outs of living the good life. He has explored both the inside and outside of the home and has deemed it more than suitable for him to stay. He especially enjoys his rides to Starbucks and all the attention he is getting




grrow.org


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Megora said:


> A 7 year old dog is not going to change too much. Most dogs, their temperaments become pretty set by the time they are 3 years old. If the original rescue says that this dog has "definite" dog aggression, it likely means exactly that? The best home for him would be an experienced home, fenced yard, who doesn't have other dogs or small children (because of resource guarding issues).
> 
> This dog already ended up in rescue because his breeder failed him. That's very likely placing him in a home that did not socialize him even though there is poodle in him (poodles as a breed need to be socialized a ton) and a home that very likely created all of the problems this dog had when they apparently surrendered him. So it is now up to the rescue to ensure that they can find the best retirement home for him.
> 
> ...


Dear , I am not striking and I always give chance to the most aggressive dogs. It happened to me approximately 2 months ago. I wish I had more time these days to write about it. One day I will because even hard for me to digest. I am not the greatest in training dogs and socializing them due to my paranoid nature. However what I had witnessed after soo long time keeping a dog separately from others opened a new page for me. I am always pro giving dogs the time and first of all it is important for the dog to settle down at its own place whether a longterm foster or final home. Once the dog feels ( it can take upto maybe years) and the dog witnesses that he /she is SAFE and in most of the cases that OTHER DOGS in the household are safe, protected and happy, the dog takes it as a sign and settles even more quickly. Therefore, I perceive separating the dog / or only dog concept much differently at the moment. Sometimes, a dog gets hints and adapts to a household much easier when there are other dogs. However, again it takes time a lot of time.... But, it happened to me ........


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Peri29 said:


> Once the dog feels ( it can take upto maybe years) and the dog witnesses that he /she is SAFE and in most of the cases that OTHER DOGS in the household are safe, protected and happy, the dog takes it as a sign and settles even more quickly.


Remember dogs are not people. They do not reason, rationalize, reflect, etc or learn like people do. They learn like sponges in the early months or years of their lives and things get very set as they are mature adult dogs. 

Sometimes you have instincts that are there because of the breed mixture behind, or nature randomly, or nurture. That's where experienced and knowledgeable owners help save a dog more than simply hope and good intentions. 

A 7 year old dog doesn't have to be in a dog pack to be happy. He might be happy with an owner who wants him like he is. There might be rough edges, but if an owner goes in with their eyes open and doesn't try turning this dog into something he is not... it could be kismet.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Megora said:


> Remember dogs are not people. They do not reason, rationalize, reflect, etc or learn like people do. They learn like sponges in the early months or years of their lives and things get very set as they are mature adult dogs.
> 
> Sometimes you have instincts that are there because of the breed mixture behind, or nature randomly, or nurture. That's where experienced and knowledgeable owners help save a dog more than simply hope and good intentions.
> 
> A 7 year old dog doesn't have to be in a dog pack to be happy. He might be happy with an owner who wants him like he is. There might be rough edges, but if an owner goes in with their eyes open and doesn't try turning this dog into something he is not... it could be kismet.


Life taught me sooo far that one shall never be %100 of their thesis. One can be loyal to their ideology but shall not be blindly follow what has been written, taught even surveyed till now. I always leave a small possibility of doubt. I guess above I could not make myself clear. The dogs may not need other dogs but it helped me . Without knowing and realizing , I turned a very traumatic & aggressive dog to a sociable one. I did not do anything special. She was labeled very aggressive towards other dogs EXCEPT one or two she had met among dozens and dozens. So, I have taken the comments and feedback of the experts and kept her always separate . I was not helping her situation and most probably she would continue her life the way she is. Confined separately. Even tonight I was thinking about it with other dogs that I had to deal with. I realized that with time they start to mimic each other and their phobias ( in their minds) slowly decreases and they go with the flow and forget about it. But, this is not always pro because sometimes they also pick on negative traits of other dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope you understand that much of what you are sharing is your personal experience and it may be through your own perception. Advocating it in general though is wrong and even cruel - not just to owners, but to the dogs themselves. 

I do not suggest that anyone get a dog with false expectations or false interpretations of that dog's behavior. Among else, that's dancing on a bomb.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Peri29 said:


> Dear Debbie, they already know each other . As Good As Gold and GROWW have been collaborating on various occasions including dogs imported from Turkey from time to time as I have been told. Would be great though if you can share it with as many people as possible at least to find a foster 💗 I'll still DM you . Many thankssssss. Intention counts ⭐


I just emailed my contact person at my training club (NOCI) who is involved with As Good As Gold. If they can help, I will pass along the info you provided in your post and PM you.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

debbie624 said:


> I just emailed my contact person at my training club (NOCI) who is involved with As Good As Gold. If they can help, I will pass along the info you provided in your post and PM you.


Thank you again soo much. Very much appreciated dear Debbie 💗 🐾


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Megora said:


> I hope you understand that much of what you are sharing is your personal experience and it may be through your own perception. Advocating it in general though is wrong and even cruel - not just to owners, but to the dogs themselves.
> 
> I do not suggest that anyone get a dog with false expectations or false interpretations of that dog's behavior. Among else, that's dancing on a bomb.


Forum / foras ltn. Personal experiences are very much important otherwise forums such this would not exist. We would be all satisfied with the feedback given by trainers, breeders, books, videos. We share here personal experiences and it is what makes up a forum. Therefore , do not worry.No one in rescues or volunteers are ignorant to push a dog on anyone with force. Application procedures are taking long time , careful research, meat ups, visits...... So, you shall not be bothered about it. Eveyone knows what they are doing including the applicants. Even for Carl there will be many applicants and everything will be evaluated carefully. Rescues do not sell dogs. Rescues rescue dogs. Rescuing means also finding families for dogs who will be as devoted as them.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Peri29 said:


> Thank you again soo much. Very much appreciated dear Debbie 💗 🐾


Hello again. I wanted to follow up. I passed the info to As Good As Gold golden rescue in N. IL. They are aware of Carl and have him already listed on their website. Sending prayers for Carl that he finds a loving home.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope Carl finds a home that is perfect for him. Thank you for trying to help him.


----------

